# Boomtime in Western Australia!



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The Australian bureau of statistics has revealed that Perth is home to four of Australia's five most advantaged suburbs. When you bear in mind that the likes of Sydney, Melbourne, etc tend to grab the lion's share of media coverage, this statistic may well surprise many people. However, Peppermint Grove, Nedlands, Cottesloe and the city [...]

Click to read the full news article: Boomtime in Western Australia!...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Jeza (Apr 14, 2013)

Good to hear. Been mulling over Perth & Brisbane. Brisbane as it's closer to home but the odds seem higher for a better job in Perth.


----------



## Ephestion (Apr 21, 2013)

LOL. The boom was due to some UK owned mining companies. Don't hold your breathe, jobs here are restricted by caste. NZ and Aussies are the lesser caste.


----------



## Jeza (Apr 14, 2013)

Ephestion said:


> LOL. The boom was due to some UK owned mining companies. Don't hold your breathe, jobs here are restricted by caste. NZ and Aussies are the lesser caste.


I don't quite understand what you mean.

Lesser caste?


----------



## Ephestion (Apr 21, 2013)

I mean that if you are British and you go work for a British mining company like Rio Tinto which even the Queen invests in, then you will be more likely to get a job than the plebs of Australia or New Zealand.

Most of the British companies import British colonists into Australia. The Australian companies (which are very very few), are more fair in terms of job distribution.

This I think is brief short list of British Monarchial and Friends investments:

The Bank of England
Anglo-American Corp of South Africa
Rio Tinto
Minorco Minerals and Resources Corp
De Beers Consolidated Mines and De Beers Centenary AG
N.M. Rothchild Bank
Barclays Bank
Lloyds Bank
Lloyds Insurance Market
Midland Bank
National Westminster Bank
Barings Bank
Schroders Bank
Standard Chartered Bank
Hambros Bank
S. G. Warburg
Toronto Dominion Bank
Johnson Matthey
Klienwort Benson Group
Lazard Brothers
Lonrho
J. P. Morgan and Co
Morgan Grenfell Group
British Petroleum
Shell and Royal Dutch Petroleum
Cadbury-Schweppes
BAT Industries
Assicurazioni Generali SpA, (Venice) Italy
Courtaulds
General Electric
Cazeenove and Co
Grand Metropolitan
Hanson plc
HSBS Holdings (Hong Kong and Shanghai Bank)
Imperial Chemical Industries
Inchscape plc
Inco Ltd
ING Group
Jardine Matheson
Peninsular and Oriental Steam Navigation Co (P & 0)
Pilkington Glass
Reuters Holdings
Glaxo Wellcome
SmithKline Beecham
Unilever and Unilever NV
Vickers plc

If you are British then finding one of these companies to work for is probably a good idea. If you are Australian or New Zealander you will probably have a harder time. The last caste you will find are non Anglo Australians who have the hardest time. The Anglo Australian is just a touch under the British caste.

A caste system is a system whereby it doesn't matter what you are able to do or what you aspire to do, you are limited by birth into a particular group.

This is the only thing I could find on the web:
Caste discrimination - U.K. Dalits win the argument, nearly - The Hindu

But you will find it works just the same here in Australia, between Australians and the British.

This is a good article from the Australian:
Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian



> MIGRANTS are officially more employable than Australian-born job seekers, claiming 81,000 new jobs over the past year while 38,000 locals lost their own jobs.
> 
> The British, Malaysians and Filipinos are the main immigrant groups that enjoy lower unemployment rates, while New Zealanders and Indians have higher labour force participation rates than the Australian-born.
> 
> ...


The majority of jobs are being offered to British migrants before they arrive. 80% of Hospital staff in private hospitals are directly imported British colonisers.

So by Lesser Caste I mean, I am not calling Australians and New Zealanders that, but that the phenomena of Caste is happening in Australia. Most Australians who live here or in New Zealand have some kind of common view of each other no matter their background. Equal opportunity legislation and a host of other things have tried to get rid of the Caste mentality. But it can't go away because the root of the problem is that it is an integral part of modern colonisation methods. A major British company opens up, imports thousands of workers, preferably married and with the hope of staying.

Look at the impact:
Graduate nurse placement shortage: is there any degree which guarantees work? | 3AW Neil Mitchell

There are many qualified Australians/New Zealanders looking for work, but the jobs are not given to them. There is no shortage of work. There are more Australian/New Zealand unemployed nurses than that article suggests. What I know is that of all the nurses in a local University not one was employed in a hospital that sits right next to that university. 400 jobless nurses per year.

So yeah, I think Lesser Caste means you are born into a position under British imperial colonization. Makes no difference to them if you are Anglo Australian or otherwise, if you aren't coming from the UK they essentially don't want to deal with you because you are not adding to the population pool ie increasing colony population. When they close up shops in places like Malaysia and Philippines they encourage their former workers and others to migrate to new places they open up elsewhere eg Australia. And on and on it has been going for 200 or so years.


----------

